# How do they even diagnose this?



## katieblue (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello, Late-40's woman here in CA, I was diagnosed recently with IBS WITHOUT a colonoscopy.... Can it really be IBS when it all started with a ton of BEANS and the lower right bloating only happens mostly on my period?? I have NEVER had intestinal disorders at all, not even heart burn... It all started about 6 weeks ago, I ate a LARGE amount of 7-layer bean dip, a LOT! All eaten over a two day period (it was good!)- also had lots of raw Almonds which I thought were good for you. Then about 2-3 days later I got EXTREMELY BLOATED and was having lots of mild stomach cramping, not a lot of gas, but my stomach just boated out. It was very weird as I had never had any stomach problems and always eaten anything I wanted to. I am about 40 pounds overweight though. I ended up going to the ER and they tested everything, my liver, kidneys, heart, ER doc did a VERY QUICK ultrasound to check my Galbladder, and ovaries... ER Doc sent me home with GasEx and Beano, and told me to start FODMAP diet... But he did NOT diagnose me... Bloating lasted a few days - Then I started my menstrual cycle. And my LOWER RIGHT abdomen seemed more bloated and a little tender... And over my 5 day period (menstruation) it really bothered me NOTE - I HAVE NEVER GOTTEN BAD PERIODS< NOR HAVE I HAD MANY CRAMPS, my periods have always been pretty ok. So having a lower right abdominal cramping and bloating was WEIRD.... Then my lymph area on my groin (especially the right groin area lymph area) felt "FULL", not painfull, but just bloated too... Then over the next two weeks I called my new assigned GP and she was very dismissive. I came in again especially regarding this lymphatic fullness (not pain, no bumps or anything just FULLNESS in the lymph groin area, full feeling, maybe it is trying to detox my system??), Doc checked me again, She checked my abdomen AGAIN and checked my lymph areas near my groin, found nothing... Told me again she thinks it's IBS.... Told me to keep exercizing and do FODMAP diet.... And she did not seem concerned... So I went to the Gyno. Gyno doc manually examined me, said all seemed normal, and did a PAP. PAP came back normal... Urinalisis came back normal... All tests have come back normal. I have had TWO PERIODS since this all started, and the last one started EARLY with MORE LOWER RIGHT BLOATING AND WEIRD FEELING, so maybe this is a PRE-MENOPAUSAL THING? I have NOT had a vaginal Ultrasound yet which I think I want next, NO X-Rays yet, and no CT scans... Also NO colonoscopy either -- and I have had friends tell me that Galbladder problems are hard to diagnose... FODMAP has seemed to help, but the right side abdominal bloating and FULL feeling with the LYMPH fullness drives me nuts. And I have had diahrea on and off for a week now. One Doc I spoke with last week wants a stool sample to test for Giardia ----- So I am doing that now. I am SOOO FRUSTRATED =( Has ANYONE experienced this fullness and bloated feeling in the LYMPH areas? Any advise or comments very much appreciated, thank you. Katie


----------

